# Bow arm jumps to the left when executed for RH compound archer



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

A certain amount of movement down and to the left is normal. Hard to tell if your movement is excessive without seeing it.

Is it having an effect on your point of impact? Are you sometimes hitting low and left?

If you go back to shooting your hinge is it still there?


----------



## Fernlicht (Mar 14, 2021)

I cannot test the hinge since its broken, but I will next time I have the chance to. Never change a running system, I guess. The point of impact has changed also to be now more inconsistent (vertically and horizontally). I also had to move my sight.


----------



## Fernlicht (Mar 14, 2021)

Ok, I have tested a different execution engine. I felt something is wrong with the one I used. My release fist was too tense. And it was strange pulling through the shot and relaxing. So I‘ve read about a the release engine which is closer to the hinge technique. It was described for 3 fingers but I adapted it for two. So when I pull through the shot I squeeze my middle finger and thumb. It almost feels like a hinge execution with a surprise release. Also the bow does not want to go to the left any longer and my groups tightened to my normal size. 
Thanks to the forum I found other people with same issues and solutions.


----------

